# Best .40 Semi-Auto for a beginner



## brandonlee3 (Mar 13, 2012)

Alright all you experienced shooters out there - I have a question for you. I am in the market for a .40 semi-auto handgun that will be used for 
both duty carry (I work in prisoner transport) as well as home defense. This will be my very first handgun purchase and I need some good advice on what to look for. I've been mulling over what to get for quite some time and have looked at and held several different guns. I have several friends that are LE's and as you can imagine they all usually recommend Glocks. However, I did get the chance to check out the Springfield XD and XD(m) models. I liked the feel of the gun pretty well and found a gun shop running a $399 special on a .40 XD essentials kit. I've also looked at the S&W M&P models as well. Then, about a week ago I was presented with the opportunity to purchase a Sig P250 with three mags for about $350. I've researched this gun pretty extensively and for the most part it looks to be a great shooter. The only thing I question is that it has a long trigger pull and is DAO. Is a DAO gun good for someone just learning to shoot a semi-auto? I've got some experience shooting wheel guns, so I feel that it may not be too big a problem. I have a good friend that swears by Sigs and carries a P229 as his main duty weapon. He gave me some good advice and told me to find what felt comfortable to me as it is different for everyone. What you like may not fit as good with someone else. I really appreciate any suggestions you guys can provide.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Does your dept have any stipulations on make/model/features? if you don't know, ask before you buy.

I'd opt for a full size Sig 226 DAK in .40 before the 250. The 250 has been dropped by a *few agencies*. Yeah there are going to be people that like them and swear by them but when multiple agencies with a broader range of samples drop it...none for me thanks.

Make sure to ask about agency discounts, such as the Glock blue label program etc.

The S&W M&P is a good choice. There are not many agencies that issue XDs as duty pistols. Sigs, M&Ps, and Glocks are your big three for those, add HK in as well, you should be able to find some good used HK USP .40s out there for a pretty good price if you look hard.


----------



## brandonlee3 (Mar 13, 2012)

The only requirement that they have is that it be a semi-auto .40. They normally issue Glock 22's so I'll probably end up with one if I go full time. Right now I'm part time and want something that I can qualify with for duty carry if needed.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

If you have wheel gun experience then the P250 should be a very easy transition.....the trigger pull is long but very smooth, they are very accurate and any early issues seem to have been resolved. The P250 concept allows you to change caliber and size (full, compact, sub compact) using the same FCU and just buying an exchange kit (barrel, slide, mag etc) at a lessor cost than the complete pistol......JJ


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

I love the way the smith&wesson feels in my hand, it's got a good shape for my hands, I also liked the xd's, and when I found a deal on an xdm 40, well, it made my choice for me. 

as for the glock 22, it's too "glocky" for me,  love the 19, and the 36, fit's my hand better. Looking online for idea's is great, but nothing beats going to the store and getting YOUR hands on them. Good luck.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Sig Sauer P226 for me.

Here's a picture of my 9mm - the .40 looks the same.










Great gun in every way.

:smt1099


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

I own two brands in .40. SIG & Ruger. (2-SIG's & 2-Rugers) 
For price Ruger for top quality, SIG.
My personal ccw is my Ruger SR40c.

Lateck,


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Glock, XD, M&P, Ruger, Sig 226 (no the 250)

Any one of those will make you a great gun. Just see if you can find some to try out.


----------

